# period and Ibs



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey girls,Well I am feeling like after a battle.. damn I hate this period.The bloating is unbearable du Ibs, I feel like something in the rectum is pusing out and I have no control about both, if u got me.I am considering going to a proctologic doc.. I am feeling hopeless everytime it arrives.Anyone here went to the doc about this problem?


----------

